# Fuel Ratio for Jacobson 320E snowblower



## Zooguy (Dec 24, 2004)

Happy New Year everyone. 

Can someone help me with the fuel ratio mix for a Jacobson/Homelite 320E snowblower? I got a freebe from one of the neighbors. I got it running on some 32:1 right now. Seems to smoke a lot with that ratio.  I didn't want to guess, so I figured I'd ask.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

it should say somewhere on it. sometimes even on the filter housing or the gas cap. might just need a lower type oil. or could be the oil your using. some types smoke alot more then others. don't know the cc's though so i can't tell by much.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

i think its 16:1. but it might not be.  i'm not much on 2 cycles


----------



## Zooguy (Dec 24, 2004)

Thanks Bugman. I couldn't find it on the machine anywhere. The machine had a tag telling you to mix the oil with the gas, but not a ratio  
It said to check your owners manual :freak: . I talked to our parts supplier today, ( knows parts for all the different brands like the back of his hand) and he thought 32:1 was right. I may try a different brand of oil, or maybe run it for a while on the stuff I have. Maybe there was some old stuff in there. I can't complain. I got it for nothing :thumbsup: New spark plug and a primer and it's running.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

32:1 should be a safe mixture. That is a late 80's early 90's model most likely. It could be smoking because the engine is worn but then do smoke some no matter what.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah like hank said 32:1 is safe just it will smoke. might even smoke with the right kind.


----------



## Zooguy (Dec 24, 2004)

Thanks Guys! I'll get to try it out tonight and tomorrow and the next day. We are supposed to finally get some snow here. Next day or two at least. Time to go plowing!!! Finally!


----------



## jworacing (Jan 16, 2005)

Try Amsoil Synthetic 2 Stroke oil less smoke and no ring fowling


----------



## Zooguy (Dec 24, 2004)

Thanks. I'll try to find some and try it. :thumbsup:


----------

